# DETROIT | Exchange Detroit | 64m | 209ft | 16 fl | U/C



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

Apartments, condos planned for new 16-story tower in Detroit's Greektown


The Exchange would have 153 high-end apartments and 12 condos, with 20% of units set side at below-market rents. Construction is to start in December.



www.freep.com







> The Exchange would contain 153 rental apartments and 12 for-sale condos on the 15th and 16th floors. There would be about 6,500 square-feet of ground-floor space that was originally planned to be retail space, but in response to the coronavirus pandemic and its effect on the market demand, will instead be carved into 30 private for-lease offices.
> 
> The asking rents and prices for the apartments and condos have yet to be set, although 20% of the apartments will be reserved at below-market rents for those with incomes under the area median.








Exchange - LIFTbuild


Exchange showcases the first application of the LIFTbuild approach to high-rise construction. The 16-story residential tower includes 153 apartment homes, 12 condominiums, office space, and retail space totaling 166,742 SF.




www.liftbuild.com


----------



## urbanite1 (Apr 6, 2013)

Great to read that Detroit seems to have stopped its terminal decline in its tracks.
The massive amount of empty lots in the city centre and especially the inner suburbs gives Detroit the possibility of a more european style housing density instead of the suburban traffic choked car-centric sprawling nightmare that characterises most US cities 
Even the epitomy of car friendliness that is LA seems to be densifying with investment in public transport...


----------



## VoltAmps (Feb 22, 2011)

urbanite1 said:


> Great to read that Detroit seems to have stopped its terminal decline in its tracks.
> The massive amount of empty lots in the city centre and especially the inner suburbs gives Detroit the possibility of a more european style housing density instead of the suburban traffic choked car-centric sprawling nightmare that characterises most US cities
> Even the epitomy of car friendliness that is LA seems to be densifying with investment in public transport...


 Verbal diarrhea

btw no city is more ca friendly than Detroit


----------



## Michigan684 (Jul 15, 2020)

A obstruction evaluation was filed with the FAA for the 209 foot exchange.






Form 7460-1 for ASN 2021-AGL-1048-OE







oeaaa.faa.gov


----------



## Michigan684 (Jul 15, 2020)

In this video at the 4:55 mark you can see that the parking lot is closed and fencing is starting to go up at the site.


----------



## prageethSL (May 5, 2013)

*Construction to start soon at Exchange in Greektown*


> On the edge of Greektown, activity has started at the first new construction multi-family high rise to be completed in Detroit in decades. Exchange, which will bring 153 apartments, 12 condos, and ground-level retail and office space, *will have an official groundbreaking in April*.
> The 16-story, 166,742-square-foot building is expected to be completed in July 2022.
> Financing activity is complete for the project, with a $64 million capital investment and $45 million in construction costs. A PACE loan with Greenworks was used for energy efficiency on the project. The design team for the unique structure includes Ghafari, Parini Design, and Thornton Tomasetti.
> The construction will be faster than most, 30 percent to be exact, using LIFTbuild technology. Exchange Detroit will be the first North American property to use the LIFTbuild system; we'll see it in action in a top-down build, meaning higher stories will go up first. Each floor is built on the ground, and lifted up to its level.


----------



## Michigan684 (Jul 15, 2020)

Equipment is on site, so it looks like construction has just about started. You can't see it in this picture but a mobile crane base and a pile driver/caisson rig (I don't actually know what those are called) is also on site.The April groundbreaking will probably just be a press event then. This screenshot is from Frankai Videos on YouTube.


----------



## Michigan684 (Jul 15, 2020)

It looks like work has started on the core.


----------



## Michigan684 (Jul 15, 2020)

Things are moving really quickly now since it looks like some part of the building is about ground:


----------



## Michigan684 (Jul 15, 2020)

From today:










It looks like the core is up to the 7th or 8th floor.


----------



## prageethSL (May 5, 2013)

credit:BacktoDetroit


----------



## Michigan684 (Jul 15, 2020)

The lifting has started.











From Kirk Pinho on twitter.


----------



## prageethSL (May 5, 2013)

Source: LinkedIn | Raffi Elchemass


----------



## aquaticko (Mar 15, 2011)

Is this a modular construction? Just the kind of mass-housing solution we need! Love it!


----------



## Pain Train (Jun 18, 2021)

It looks like what it is. Fast and Cheap construction! And very ugly too.


----------

